# gentoo e apache2 [RISOLTO]

## f0llia

Salve ragazzi..qualcuno saprebbe dirmi dove posso trovare un buon how-to o manuale in italiano su come configurare apache2.0.48 + php4.3.3 + mysql 4.0.14 e phpmyadmin 2.5.3 ? Ho gia provato a cercare un po ..ma la maggior parte delle cose che ho trovato trattano l'installazione e quando si tratta della configurazione dicono : configura httpd.conf , php.ini e stop! Io vorrei qualcosa che mi dica che linee aggiungere modificare ecc..

 :Wink: Last edited by f0llia on Thu Nov 06, 2003 10:03 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## f0llia

qualcuno ha mai configurato apache 2.0.48 su gentoo? che file devo configurare ?? io ho sia httpd.conf in /usr/portage/net-www/apache/files/2.0.40/httpd.conf che apache2.conf in /etc/apache2/conf/apache2.conf e in /usr/portage/net-www/apache/files/2.0.40/apache2.conf.

Qualcuno mi puo aiutare ?

----------

## Peach

i file di configurazione per apache 2 a cui devi mettere mano sono in

/etc/apache2/conf/

da lì sistemi tutto in particolar modo apache2.conf

visto che immagino tu abbia intenzione di usare anche php come hai sicuramente già notato nella stessa directory c'è un link al php.ini file di configurazione di php, dagli un occhio e vedi che tutto corrisponda alle tue esigenze.

Fatto questo hai bisogno di dire ad apache di caricarsi il modulo php all'avvio quindi setti /etc/conf.d/apache2 e aggiungi alla fine qualcosa tipo:

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D PHP4"
```

come suggerito nel commento del file.

infine per far partire apache:

```
# /etc/init.d/apache2 start
```

----------

## f0llia

sul sito di php.net ho trovato che devo aggiungere kueste linee 

```

LoadModule php4_module modules/libphp4.so

   AddType application/x-httpd-php .php

```

..io ho aggiunto LoadModule php4_module modules/libphp4.so alla fine del blocco dei LoadModules prima dei New Modules for 2.0

 e AddType application/x-httpd-php .php alla fine del file...! è corretto ?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Peach

a me sembra inutile

prova a lasciare perdere questa cosa e vedi se ti funziona tutto con gli step da me sopra descritti.

----------

## f0llia

ho fatto..apache parte..ma non mi vede la pag di prova in php..è la classika <? phpinfo(); ?> ..ho salvato il file kon il nome index.php in /var/www/localhost/htdocs ke è settata in apache2.conf come DocumentRoot. La stessa dir è settata anke in php.ini come doc_root.

Che puo essere ?

----------

## Peach

se ti fa vedere il codice significa che nn è stato caricato il modulo php... hai configurato il demone prima di farlo partire????

```
# vim /etc/conf.d/apache2
```

e per farlo partire

```
# /etc/init.d/apache2 start
```

----------

## f0llia

nono aspè...non mi fa vedere neanche il codice ..forse mi son espresso male io (scusate) ! Allora io ho fatto la solita pag di prova phpinfo e l'ho messa in htdocs..ma kuando vado a vedere da browser si vede ancora la pag di Apache invede di vedere i vari comandi di php! Che puo essere ??

----------

## Peach

ok perdonato!  :Laughing: 

ma nn capisco ancora una cosa...

se te cerchi di accedere a http://localhost/

la pagina dev'essere chiamata tipo index.php altrimenti per forza ti fa vedere la solita schifezza di apache

prova a mettere l'indirizzo completo anche della pagina php che hai creato...

http://localhost/tuapagina.php

----------

## f0llia

ECCO!! se do l'indirizzo completo: http://localhost/index.php me la vede!   :Laughing:  Io vorrei pero ke la vedesse di default..cioe ke aprendo solo http://localhost mi apra kuella e non apache! Sai dirmi come fare ? 

tnx per l'aiuto  :Wink: 

----------

## Peach

c'è una lista di priorità dei nomi file di default e per ogni nome file c'è una priorità per l'estensione.

quindi nella configurazione di default se nella dir trova

index.html

index.php

index.php3

questi vengono letti con la priorità dal primo all'ultimo... se vuoi puoi modificare questa cosa e basta dare un occhio a /etc/apache2/commonapache2.conf e divertirsi.

altrimenti cancelli index.html e sei apposto  :Smile: 

----------

## f0llia

..io non non ho commonapache2 in /etc/apache2 /..   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Peach

si infatti è in /etc/apache2/conf/

----------

## codadilupo

ragazzi, mi attacco al volo per chiedere una cosa... avete idea del perché se provo a chiedere http://sitoformaggio/index.php il pc mi chieda di scaricare il file ???

E lo trova pure.. e lo scarica !

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> ragazzi, mi attacco al volo per chiedere una cosa... avete idea del perché se provo a chiedere http://sitoformaggio/index.php il pc mi chieda di scaricare il file ???
> 
> 

 

Lo fa con tutti i .php in tutti i siti che incontri?

Il file che viene scaricato é corretto oppure il php non é stato interpretato?

----------

## codadilupo

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Lo fa con tutti i .php in tutti i siti che incontri?
> 
> Il file che viene scaricato é corretto oppure il php non é stato interpretato?

 

no, solo sul sito del pc che ho messo sul al lavoro... scusa non l'avevo specificato, pensando che era ovvio ,visto che mi sono attaccato a questo post   :Embarassed: 

Il fatto é che avevo testa il tutto su un pc winzozz, prima di partire con l'installazione (questione di tempo).

E mi sento veramente male a pensdare che son riuscito a configurare apache+php su win, ma non su gentoo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *f0llia wrote:*   

> sul sito di php.net ho trovato che devo aggiungere kueste linee 
> 
> ```
> 
> LoadModule php4_module modules/libphp4.so
> ...

 

Oppure puoi aggiungere questa riga nel tuo /etc/conf.d/apache2

```
APACHE2_OPTS="-D PHP4"
```

----------

## codadilupo

questo l'ho già fatto.

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Oppure puoi aggiungere questa riga nel tuo /etc/conf.d/apache2
> 
> ```
> APACHE2_OPTS="-D PHP4"
> ```
> ...

 

questo modulo non mi riesce di trovarlo da nessuna parte  :Sad: 

```
LoadModule php4_module modules/libphp4.so

   AddType application/x-httpd-php .php
```

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> questo modulo non mi riesce di trovarlo da nessuna parte  

 

Il modulo si trova nel pacchetto mod_php inoltre con apache2 ti basta mettere solo:

```
LoadModule php4_module                  extramodules/libphp4.so
```

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Il modulo si trova nel pacchetto mod_php

 

provero' a ri-emergere mod_php, allora, perché in realta' l'ho gia' fatto, e il modulo non lo trovo lo stesso, nemmeno con 

```
# find / -name libphp4.so
```

Coda

----------

## codadilupo

rien a faire ! O ri-emergiato e ho inserito la riga nei modules (ovviamente ho controllato che nella dir modules ci fosse il file  :Wink: ) ma continua a volermi scaricare il file, invece di aprirlo.

non so che altro fare: vedro' di immergere e riemergere. Magari partendo da una situazione piu' pulita ci capisco un queicos' de piu'  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Hai questo pezzo nel tuo /etc/apache2/conf/commonapache2.conf

```
<IfModule mod_dir.c>

    DirectoryIndex index.html index.html.var index.php index.php3 index.shtml index.cgi index.pl ind

ex.htm Default.htm default.htm index.php

</IfModule>
```

----------

## codadilupo

 *fedeliallalinea wrote:*   

> Hai questo pezzo nel tuo /etc/apache2/conf/commonapache2.conf
> 
> ```
> <IfModule mod_dir.c>
> 
> ...

 

si'. E la cosa mi fa girar le balle: come ho detto, ho testato prima il tutto su un w2k+apache+php. E li' ha funzionato al primo colpo.

Per questo mi son deciso, di buona lena, a configurare gentoo nei tempi morti su un pIII di recupero.

Dopo una settimana finalmente ho finito l'installazione, e ora son qui come un fesso, con l'unico problema che non mi ero posto: la configurazione di apache  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## fedeliallalinea

Posta il tuo /etc/apache2/conf/commonapache2.conf

----------

## codadilupo

scusate l'assenza   :Embarassed: 

Volevo solo avvertirvi che dopo aver sommerso apache php e mod_php, e averli riemersi, questa volta nell'ordine php php_mod apache sono riuscito a far funzionare il tutto.

Ho scelto la via della re-installazione, perché, sebbene abbia rimesso gli stessi paramentri nei file di conf, probabilmente avevo tealmente pastrugnato la prima volta che l'errore, probabilmente - sicuramente ! - stupido, non mi sarebbe mai saltato all'occhio in un file già configurato.

unica nota di stranezza: la prima volta il link a php.ini l'ho dovuto creare io, questa volta s'e' messo da solo.

Ad ogni modo, [RISOLTO] anche questo  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

